# Naruto & Hinata' Love Story



## Jongamer (Jan 13, 2006)

Hinata Hyuuga always had a thing for Naruto but she was such a shy girl Naruto never knew she had a major crush on him, but one day Naruto one day found out and was pretty surprised that anyone would have a crush on him. 

What to read this Naruto & Hinata Love fan fic
click on the link below to read.



Chapter 2 is now up


PLZ anyone who reads this PLZ reveiw it.


----------



## adeptusastartes2007 (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice fanfic. Is it AU since isn't Hinata's mother dead? Where's Hanabi and her father? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jongamer (Jan 15, 2006)

adeptusastartes2007 said:
			
		

> Nice fanfic. Is it AU since isn't Hinata's mother dead? Where's Hanabi and her father? Keep up the good work.



Well i missed ALOT of the comics in between, When the bridge from the land of waves gets built to Chapter number 79 so i never knew Hinata's mother was dead, but im trying to catch up on em all.

Thanks 
I thought everyone was going to think my fanfic was crap.   LoL .


----------



## Calundann (Jan 16, 2006)

It is never told if Hinatas mother is alive or not in either the manga or anime.
Personally I like stories where she is alive. I can only remember reading 2 stories where that was the case though, including yours. Good story btw


----------



## Jongamer (Jan 18, 2006)

It might be a little while before the next chapter is finished.
First off is cause i got a little stuck on the story-line.....
Second and i have My semester exams this week in school.

But i might have it up by saturday, Sunday at the latest.


----------



## Jongamer (Jan 26, 2006)

New chapter Finally up. 

CLick on link below or click the one at the top of the page.



Why did i put 3 links to my fanfic? Cause i can and i wanted to lol.


----------

